# Dog Rendezvous



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Is there a place and time forum users might get together for some hands on dog training advice etc. exchange ideas tips etc. ????


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Depends on the breed of dog. If it's a retriever I train all the time and yur welcome to join me.


----------

